
Took me two years to get to a point I can make this in two weeks - purplend
https://wfh.team
======
RickS
The email box shakes violently if you stick around for a bit. It almost seems
like an easter egg, rather than a user-hostile plea for attention.

~~~
kgwxd
I don't think it's really hostile at all. It's probably relevant to almost
every visitor and so much better than a modal.

------
djohnston
pretty snappy, nice job. may want to consider removing the vibrating email
section though

~~~
purplend
Thank you very much. I will definitely consider that.

------
alanbernstein
This doesn't seem like a good title.

------
madamelic
What can wfh.team do that other remote-only job boards cannot? It seems pretty
basic, which is great.

Do you have bigger plans for it?

~~~
purplend
Currently the unique features are limited to :

\- analytic section for jobs posted by you.

\- dark mode

\- cheaper price

My plan is to add new features such as a messaging platform between job
seekers and recruiters and built-in application processing management. I would
also like to make it easier to post a job ( like if it's already posted
somewhere else, just copy/paste the url and job info will be extracted
automatically)

------
scabbycakes
Whoah, Scrollbars abound!

Feedback: Have a look on a Windows PC once before soliciting a million
eyeballs.

~~~
purplend
Thanks for the feedback. I clearly didn't spend enough time to test this on
every browser(specially IE). I will try to fix that.

------
Altheasy
Tldr; website to post and apply for jobs.

~~~
scabbycakes
Looks like it's scraped or coming from
[https://weworkremotely.com/](https://weworkremotely.com/)

~~~
purplend
Why do you think the data is scrapped? They are just some random remote jobs I
posted to show other people what a job posting look like!

